# skin peeling?



## fabfourgirl1964 (Feb 7, 2013)

My russian tort has skin peeling from under his chin. It looks like a white bare patch now with the skin off. Is it normal for russians to shed skin? Several months back a little skin was peeling off a back leg and after awhile it looked normal again. I just added some coconut fiber to the coconut bark so it wouldn't be so dry and dusty, and then the chin peeling happened. Should I be concern? I've had him for a year now.


----------



## wellington (Feb 7, 2013)

I do believe it is pretty normal. However, I don't own a Russian. Maybe someone will be on soon to confirm either way.


----------



## laney (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi, thought I'd show you this pic of my Russian from a few weeks back when his whole chin peeled off. I was really worried but it came off on its own with daily soaks. Just don't pull at it as it could tear too far back and hurt him, give daily soaks and if he will let you gently massage the area just to loosen a little bit at a time. It was bugging the crap out of my tort so he quite liked it being rubbed in the soak, it took just under two weeks to come off.
Is it "white" new skin underneath? As long as its nice clean new skin and its not raw!


----------



## fabfourgirl1964 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, so I guess this is a normal thing for russian torts? Thanks for setting my mind at ease!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 8, 2013)

Normal!  Laney has good advise - Do NOT pull at it, especially in the neck area. You don't want to pull off skin that isn't ready to shed and create a wound! Lots of soaks help!


----------



## fabfourgirl1964 (Feb 8, 2013)

I would never pull the skin off! I usually do soaks every other day for about 15 minutes. Thanks for the good advice!


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes, it is normal, and i also agree with Laney.


----------



## cemmons12 (Feb 8, 2013)

When I rescued Ophelia, she was shedding skin all over. She wasnt bathed much, never had a UVB bulb, her substrate was kitty litter, her diet sucked, on and on. So the vet said that giving her some carrots would help since she thought she had a real vitamin deficiency. So I got her on the right foods, and Mazuri, and gave her carrots. Now she dont peel very much at all, but when she does her skin under the dead skin looks really nice. Also she said not to pull off the pieces that were not ready to come off. Just soak her and rub on the loose skin to see if it would fall off.


----------



## Chinque (Feb 8, 2013)

It is pretty common for most reptiles to "shed" or "molt" their skin on most parts of their bodies. I am not positive about tortoises, but I know for sure that snakes do it once or twice about every one or two years and most lizards (for example, leopard geckos) do it at least once or twice each year (my leopard gecko, Sophia just did it a couple of months ago!). The best thing to do is to not rip it off and soak it in water and rub it, like you are doing, and it will get better. Good luck with your tort!


----------



## theelectraco (Feb 8, 2013)

Chinque said:


> It is pretty common for most reptiles to "shed" or "molt" their skin on most parts of their bodies. I am not positive about tortoises, but I know for sure that snakes do it once or twice about every one or two years and most lizards (for example, leopard geckos) do it at least once or twice each year (my leopard gecko, Sophia just did it a couple of months ago!). The best thing to do is to not rip it off and soak it in water and rub it, like you are doing, and it will get better. Good luck with your tort!



Snakes and leopard geckos both shed much more frequently than that, at least if their temps and humidity are correct.


----------

